# State of the State?



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

It gave me a warm fuzzy feeling to see Finneran rise on his crutches to give Rommney a standing "O" early on in the speech.
:wink: 

How'd y'all like it?


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

Caught bits and pieces while working the desk...

It will be interesting to see if he can actually get rid of one of the highway departments. In theory we don't have an MDC anymore.

In his education portion, the room went silent when he said principals should be able to fire teachers. The teacher's union will have ads out against that, I'm sure.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

I didn't hear anything about extra funding for the department of public safety. I hope it wont push off the RTT 77 any further


----------



## JohnBarleycorn (Jul 8, 2003)

Taking another run at the Turnpike Auth.


----------



## thumper2168 (Sep 10, 2003)

ecpd June is a great time of the year....


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I only caught the end, I heard him say he wants to build more housing. I know in MY town, there are 5 new ROADS every day. I guess he's talking about out west.


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

I missed it, was there anything good about Law Enforcement?


----------



## jessekb (Oct 27, 2003)

Here is the full text of the speech:
http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...xt_of_gov_romneys_state_of_the_state_address/


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

badogg88 said:


> I only caught the end, I heard him say he wants to build more housing. I know in MY town, there are 5 new ROADS every day. I guess he's talking about out west.


We're getting just as much new construction here out west than the east. He must have dibs in the development biz...


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

> We're getting just as much new construction here out west than the east. He must have dibs in the development biz...


Good call. :roll:


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

He did say that aid to cities and towns would be level funded, if not increased. Good! Start hiring coppers again and leave them alone. It was my understanding that the MSP recruit class was kicking in March, with two to follow back to back. Have those plans changed too?


----------

